# Phone Number for Dr. Pimentel's Office?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone have the number for Dr. Pimentel's Clinic at Cedars Sinai? I called an 800 number from the Cedars Sinai site which I thought was for the motility clinic, but it was clearly more of a general number as when I said I was calling for a recommendation for an East Coast Dr. from Dr. Pimentel they said, WHO? I had to tell them he was the director of the GI Motility Clinic there at Cedars Sinai. They scheduled a call back and unfortunately they called after the time we had set up and I was not home. The message said, We understand you want to schedule an appt. to see Dr. Pimentel...(I live in Vermont and am trying to get a recommendation for East Coast.). Anyhow, the number they told me to call back is the same 800 number I originally called. Hmmm....Anyone have a number they have called to get to Dr. Pimentel's staff????Thanks,Nicole


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.csmc.edu/mddb/default.asp?speci...mp;x=49&y=8See if that helps, from the online directory there.


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

THANK YOU!I'll be calling on Monday!Nicole


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Nicole,Is he accepting new patients? Did you see him?


----------

